
CSS3 Flexbox helper classes (with support for older browsers) - munawwar
https://github.com/Munawwar/flex-helper
======
brudgers
If it meets the guideline and purpose this might make a good "Show HN". Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
munawwar
Good call. New post here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280711).
(Sorry people, for the repost)

